# VPN legal in Thailand?



## Wishingtostart

Hi, the last time I was in Thailand (2014), I noticed that Netflix, Buzzfeed, and others were censored by the Thai government. I understand that people in Thailand pay for monthly VPN services that enables them to bypass the censorship. 

I would plan to do the same but am wondering if anyone has or can share the Thailand laws on home use of VPN? Thank you.


----------



## Ptp.unha

You will be fine. There are many people i know have been using it. There is no law agaisnt the use of VPN.


----------



## Wishingtostart

Thank you Ptp.unha for your comment. I heard somewhere before that it's not uncommon for expats in Thailand to use VPN. I appreciate your reply....


----------

